# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  A mund të kontrollohet sa GB janë duke u harxhuar?

## Drini_i_Zi

A mund te kontrollohen disa kompjutera ne nje rrjet , cili sa GB eshte duke harxhuar ?

----------


## genxi

dhe mua me intereson kjo gje ..nqs din ndonje emer programi qe te mat dhe mundesisht te limiton shpejtesin e shkarkimin ose te dergon shpejtesi te njejte ne te gjithe rjetin lan..flm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nuk ka me mire se Mikrotik , po ju duhet nji kompjuter cop cop.

----------

